# "Bullet" pen tip



## bonsaibill (Jan 21, 2006)

I love making pens from exotic woods, but the ones that sell are the bullet pens.  I am selling 30-06 / antler and 30-06 / wood pens as fast as I can make them.  I was turning a wooden bushing to match the slimline brass to the neck of the 30 caliber shell.

I went to my local woodcraft store (Tulsa) and was talking to one of the employees there and he gave me a tip that I thought I would pass along.

Drill a 5/16 hole in the primer emd of the 30-06 shell and then cut a piece of 2018 aluminum arrow shaft the length of the shell.  Then push it down from primer end to neck (must us hammer--it is a tight fit).  Then your brass will just fit into the 2018 arrow ID.  It is a perfect fit.

When he told me this I did the math.  The 2018 arrow has a OD of .3125 inches which is exactly 5/16 but larger than the neck of the shell which is .3 inches.  Try it though--it works perfectly!!


----------



## knottyharry (Jan 21, 2006)

Sounds interesting,
Where would be the best place to buy the 2018 aluminum arrow shaft material.
Harry


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 21, 2006)

Harry,
Go to a real hobby shop(RC cars, planes, etc) and buy sticks of 5/16 brass tubing...it is cheaper (unless yoy have a source of free arrows)...I've been doing this trick for some time now...I get an 18 inch or sometimes 2 ft. piece of 5/16  brass tubing for around $1.25...they have all sizes of brass and aluminum tubing. Also availabe at http://www.smallparts.com
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by knottyharry_
> <br />Sounds interesting,
> Where would be the best place to buy the 2018 aluminum arrow shaft material.
> Harry


----------



## bonsaibill (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the new tip!!  In june and july most sporting goods stores will have tons of cutoff material from arrows that they just throw away.


----------



## Jerry Adams (Jan 22, 2006)

You can get all the shaft material you need for free if you have a good archery shop in your area. Kust go ask for their cut offs. They throw away lots of pieces 3 - 6 inches long when the cut arrows to length.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 22, 2006)

True, but the operative words were: "if you have a good archery shop in your area" and unfortunately we don't...that I know of. But we do have a good hobby shop for the RC group and he stocks a good asortment of brass tubing. I never seem to have the time for look for an archery shop when I'm in the Dallas area.
Do a good turn daily?
Don



> _Originally posted by Jerry Adams_
> <br />You can get all the shaft material you need for free if you have a good archery shop in your area. Kust go ask for their cut offs. They throw away lots of pieces 3 - 6 inches long when the cut arrows to length.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 22, 2006)

Keep hanging around here and someone will be sure to give you the shaft.[][][:0]


----------



## GregMuller (Jan 22, 2006)

Bill,
any idea what the ID of the tubes are.


----------



## bonsaibill (Jan 22, 2006)

The numbers tell it all.  The first two numbers of an arrow are the OD in 64ths of an inch.  The next two are the wall thickness of the aluminum in 1000ths of an inch.  A 2018 ID would be .2765 inches.


----------



## TomServo (Jan 23, 2006)

Most hobby shops carry products by this company: http://www.ksmetals.com/HobbyMerchandisers/default.asp?Title=Hobby_Merchandisers (no affiliation) but also many Ace hardware stores carry the same stuff, and university/college bookstores. Often times 3 foot lengths are availible


----------



## ravo (Jan 28, 2006)

bonsaibill, just curious what you get out of your bullet pens?  Thanks!


----------



## bonsaibill (Jan 28, 2006)

I sell the 30-06 / antler for $20.  I talked to someone in Tulsa who said they were selling the same pen for $50.


----------



## tseger (Jan 28, 2006)

I have seen these pens and would like to try to make one. does anyhave instructions on making them, or could tell me where I could find the instructions?    Tim


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonsaibill_
> <br />I sell the 30-06 / antler for $20.  I talked to someone in Tulsa who said they were selling the same pen for $50.



At that price no wonder you can't keep them in stock... you are drastically underselling yourself... the guy in Tulsa is closer to the price... especially for antler/shell combos...


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree with Griz. Mine start at $50 and go up.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 28, 2006)

I sell my Casing pens starting at 80 dollars.  To co-workers that I like I will do them for 60 at times.  I have several variations.  I also do the 300 win mags in Parker refills.  Those are more.

At 20 bucks.  Although, If I wasn't doing the PC thing and using three casings each, I would likey sell them for a bit less.  Not 20 though.






Fangar


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 28, 2006)

For $20, I'd almost be willing to buy all you have and resell them myself.  No work for me and all profit []


----------



## bonsaibill (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't know what market you guys are in, but I don't think the people I deal with would give $50=$80 for any pen.  And the remark about almost being willing to buy them and resell them is like me saying I can almost get $50 each for the ones I make.


----------



## nightmoon (Jan 29, 2006)

Fangar, do you put any kind of protective finish on the shell casings? Nice pens, Thank you......  Gary/ Golden Colorado


----------



## Fangar (Jan 29, 2006)

Gary,

I clear powdercoat all the brass.

Fangar


----------



## nightmoon (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info......... Gary


----------



## kgwaugh (Jan 29, 2006)

Fangar, can you tell us a little bit about your powder coating process?  Is it something like the home kits that Eastwood (Automotive) sells, or is it more sophisticated?

TIA,

Gene


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 29, 2006)

I said "almost" because I would rather make my own than be a reseller.  I live in an area where the unemployment rate is very high and the median income is very low.  When I first started selling pens, I thought, there's no way people around here can afford the prices that I had heard others talking about, yet people recognize and appreciate quality items and are willing to spend $50+ for a 30-06/antler pen.  Hunters love anything that is related to their passion.  Hunters' wives are very eager to please their spouse.

If you are selling pens as a busines, there are many costs that must be factored in that a lot of people overlook (the same is true of most small businesses, not just the pen business).  Other than kit and blank, expenses include sandpaper, finishing supplies, wax, chisels, lathe, bandsaw, miter saw, table saw, drill press, grinder and accessories, buffer, other tools and accessories, heating or cooling, shop space,  insurance, shipping of supplies, loss of supplies and time when a blank blows out, time in prepping, turning, finishing, and assembling the pen, time spent cleaning and organizing the shop, supplies, kits, blanks, etc, (Walmart certainly doesn't eat these types of expenses - small businesses that do, often fail), fuel advertising, web hosting (if you have a website, which is a good selling point when dealing with potential customers - they like knowing that you are available) if you do shows add lodging, fuel, meals (more expensive than home cooking, but then, the restaurants take all of these costs into consideration when pricing your meal), booth fees, electric, extension cords, power strips, chairs, tent for outdoor shows, decorations, storage bins and totes, tables, linens, displays, lighting, credit card fees, repair and maintenance on the vehicle, etc.  

If you sell 100 pens, the cost of tools alone is at least $20 per pen (much more in most cases).  Granted, this cost per pen decreases with each pen sold, but then there is also maintenance of the tools and equipment.  And don't forget to pay the pen crafter - he doesn't work for free [].


----------



## Fangar (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kgwaugh_
> <br />Fangar, can you tell us a little bit about your powder coating process?  Is it something like the home kits that Eastwood (Automotive) sells, or is it more sophisticated?
> 
> TIA,
> ...



The eastwood gun is exactly what I use.

Here are a few links:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11276&SearchTerms=powdercoat

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9868&SearchTerms=powdercoat

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9308&SearchTerms=powdercoat


Fangar


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry to dredge up an older thread, but I have a question.  I just recently tracked down some 2018 arrow shafts (not too common around here!) and the nib and transmission from a slimline are way too small for this to be a good fit.  In fact, the transmission easily slides all the way down the length of the shaft.  So what am I missing?  Either the shaft closes up when pounded into the casing or you guys are using a different pen kit when using the arrow shafts.  What kit should I be using with these?

Thanks!
Draken

PS Got lucky with the shafts, found them at an archer shop that had closed, and its owner was working at the archery section of Gander Mountain.  Picked up his remaining 12 2018 shafts for a buck each.


----------



## wudwrkr (Apr 6, 2006)

Try inserting a brass tube into the shaft so the nib and transmission go into the brass tube.


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

You know, that thought never crossed my mind.  Thanks, I'll give that a shot tonight!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12524&SearchTerms=pen


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Dan, not sure how I overlooked your descriptive post.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Rail (May 9, 2006)

What do you finish your brass with? Lacquer? Do you cut your brass with tube cutters?


----------



## Skye (May 10, 2006)

Tube cutters will put a nasty ring around them. I just use a miter box and a fine saw.

Most people who apply a 'finish' to the brass powdercoat them with clear. I dont know that anything else will stick well over time.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />I sell my Casing pens starting at 80 dollars.  To co-workers that I like I will do them for 60 at times.  I have several variations.  I also do the 300 win mags in Parker refills.  Those are more.
> Fangar



Stunning pens - truly.

I'm really confused by all that I read about how to adapt blanks/tubes to the casing.

Someone else asked, but I need to again - are their step by step instructions with pictures for how you create these marvelous pens?

Best,
Roger Garrett[]


----------



## Skye (May 12, 2006)

Nope, just gotta feel your way along.


----------



## Fangar (May 12, 2006)

Roger,

Someone posted one somewhere.  Most people start off with a 30-06 and a limline kit as they seem to mesh the best.  Many people use an extended tube from PSI that come in 10" lengths. This allows you to cut them to size to fit the inside of the casing.  Over time, you will develop your own little twists and methods to further develop the design.  I think that is why most people don't explain exactly how to do it.  There are many ways.  

Do this.  Take a 30-06, and drill the primer face out to at least a "J" sized bit.  Then treat the brass casing as a blank.  You will need to work out the front end as the tube will be loose there.  Have at it, and ask questions as you go along.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## dfurlano (May 12, 2006)

I posted a link in this thread to an example.


----------

